# New SchH2 for Chico



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

We earned our SchH2 title this weekend at Indian Creek Schutzhund Club under USA Judge Frank Phillips. Scores were ok....did better in obedience than our SchH1. We earned an 86. He blew the stand...well actually nailed it but ended up laying down shortly before I turned to come back to him....

Protection was a bit dicey....a few control issues but the judge really liked him...we got an 86 and pronounced TSB. Lost all our points in the rear transport as I approached and told the helper to step back Mr. Chico decided to circle around him. Luckily with a loud voice and body blocks (learned from having a multi dog household)  we got him under control and actually did a nice rear transport. Took 2 slight dirty bites on the side transport as well......

Tracking was kind of a shocker as he has been tracking really well all year so I really expected a better score than 78. On the first leg he put his head up twice and looked around....NEVER does this in training......first article he did platz but kind of slow so lost points on that. Last article was kind of my mistake but like I said he has been doing well in training and platzing on all his articles. Last one he just kind of stopped and in hindsight......:blush:....should have realized that was the end/article and walked up to him and taken the article. Instead, I told him to such and he just put his head down and followed the steps out at which point I saw the article......oh well.....

Anyhow, we did it so I am happy!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:toasting: congratulations to you and Chico!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I just saw the video on youtube. I gotta say: I REALLY LIKE THAT BOY!


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Way to go!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great job!

Youtube video? Umm.. link please!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Congrats!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

First off....I earned a SchH2 on him, not a SchH3...asked the mods to fix the title but have not heard back. 

Here is the routine minus the control stuff!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Huge congrats! (now going to watch the video )


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Chico!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Way to go you two!! :groovy:


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone ;-)

Has been a tough road with this boy but I have learned a lot. Wish I had started this sport 20 years ago. 

C


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Don't know how I missed this one, a BIG :congratulations:!!!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Way to go, especially with such a STRONG dog like Chico


----------



## treemedic (Jul 15, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------

